# Sterilizing Found Antlers?



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Hubby found a shed deer antler today and we would like to give it to Gracie, but we also know it needs to be safe. How do we properly sterilize it so it is safe for her to have? I always buy them from a website, so a found one is new to me.

Any help you guys can give would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

My guess would be to boil them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess I don't see any reason to sterilize sheds. I have no reason to believe the deer was carrying an infectious disease (or that any disease would transfer to the antlers), and my dogs have eaten/chewed much worse than that! I suppose I would wash the antler if it was too dirty, but other than that I wouldn't bother.

But, yeah, I suppose boiling would do it, or a wash in bleach water (as long as you'd let it air out long enough for the chlorine to dissipate afterward).


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

We don't.

We just give them how they are.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with Willowy, unless it was laying around in something really rancid, I don't think you need to.

But... you could probably either run it through the dishwasher, or wash it and dry it in a warm oven.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd just hand it over unless it was particularly gross...then either wash it in soapy water or not give it at all.

Just me though. I have no interest in applying heat to such things for fear of making them brittle. Wouldn't necessarily happen provided you're careful but...well that's what I would do and have done


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I would not cook it. If you really are worried then run it through the rinse in a dishwasher, but I can almost guarentee you that your dog has probably eaten/chewed on much worse.

We live at a trail head to 120,00 acres of wildlife refugee, my dogs have brought home some pretty interesting things, including a whole deer quarter.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Just me though. I have no interest in applying heat to such things for fear of making them brittle.


Ah, good point. Dishwasher, then.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! We will just saw it down a little (it has two vert pointy ends) and let her have it. I think she will be pleased.


----------

